# Broken Black Tan Litter (Onyx's mousey!)



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

The golf-ball size black tan I took on from Onyx has exploded, and we have 11 minimeece!

Today is day 4:


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Awwww.... they're going to be sooo cute!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Awww!!! And all 11 look super duper cute :love1


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Oooo,Lovely Peepers, Congrats!


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

YaY! So glad for you and glad she had a good sized litter. Is she being a good mummy? She always was for me 

You'll have a fair few Dove and Broken Dove tans by the looks of it! Pretty pretty xxx


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Onyx, what was dad?


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

awesome!!
Ooh Kallan, it should be...not this weekend, not the next one, but the sunday after that when we should be able to get to Jedburgh if you're ok for a meet then? it should be... 3rd October. Any good?

also, i wanted to check with you, i have 43 babies at the moment, so if you're interested in any do let me know. I have:

Burmese satins
Siamese (females only)
Broken Blacks
Broken Agoutis
and some other random colours (pale gingery ones)
Dove tans also


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Kallan, Dad was a black tan. They were a black tan trio and from them I had black tan, broken black tan, dove tan, broken dove tan


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

They look good. I really like heterozygous pairing that produce a variety of colors like in this litter. And I've always loved marked tans, so I'm very interested in seeing how these develop. (though there's really nothing I can DO about it, it's not like I'm going to drop by in five or six weeks...)


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Welll moustress, there's a train heading south in a fortnight or so...


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I don't think your train will be going _quite_ as far as Moustress would need :lol: :lol:


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

haha no 
Its going as far as manchester, unless someone from manchester show is willing to take them down futher south. but mousetress is in america anyway lol


----------

